# Girls checking out guys



## sillywillynilly (Sep 12, 2011)

I noticed something funny the other day,
there was a good looking well built young man walking on the side walk and I was driving by.

I then noticed a really cute girl in a car beside me so I was kinda giving her the oogly eyes. And thats when I saw something pretty hilarious that I thought either only guys did it or only I did it..

She was still driving along as she was passing this good looking guy her head turned round 180 as the guy passed her so she could stare at him the entire time as she drove by him. He was behind her and she was still staring not even looking where she was driving lol!

I do this a lot  I know it's kinda creepy but ooomg it was funny when I saw a cute girl doing it. 

Anyone else do this or seen someone do it?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Ive seen it all the time, even with me sometimes, but usually its to look at a guys butt

women are obsessed with butts so you never know if you have been checked out

Basically if your face to face with a woman and if she looks down for a milli second thats what she is doing. 

I see women check out guys all the times, some are subtle, other times its the full head turn


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

ahaha.
girls do it allll the time. 
sunglasses have dual purposes.


my friends and i do it too.
once we stopped to wolf whistle at a guy.
it probably wasn't respectful but..


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I check out guys but I can't say I've ever done that since I don't drive  I wouldn't be beyond doing that if I didn't think I'd be seen by anyone else lol. But then there's some guys that you just can't help checking out cause they're the only thing that catches your attention even though they don't seem all that attractive... Or maybe I'm just weird


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

my 30-year old aunt does that when shes driving. She sometimes might even honk or say to me "He's hot, why don't you go get his number?"..embarrassing for me..but I do stare at attractive men nonetheless..it's instinct. I swear if I was more outgoing I would approach a lot of guys.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

well i do it sometimes for just fun..rarely


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

Starblinky said:


> I noticed something funny the other day,
> there was a good looking well built young man walking on the side walk and I was driving by.
> 
> I then noticed a really cute girl in a car beside me so I was kinda giving her the oogly eyes. And thats when I saw something pretty hilarious that I thought either only guys did it or only I did it..
> ...


I've picked up on it when it happens to me sometimes. I'm pretty oblivious most of the time, but sometimes I notice and it's amusing. Never really saw them doing it to other people, but as I said, I'm pretty oblivious. It's easier to notice if someone checks you out, I suppose.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

lol yeah I seen this a few times, but usually girls just give a quick glance at you up & down or stare rather then give a 180 turn look.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Why of course, most girls check guys out ;]


----------



## john kimble (Aug 21, 2011)

Im always getting checked out. BY GIRLS that is. Hopefully not guys cuz I will punch him right in the face. My friend is very social. He always has girls around him. This one time we went to the beach and one of his "girls" went. She askd, "who's your friend hes cute". She came up to me when I was by myself. Holy shiz she wanted to bang the sh*t out of me. But because im a quiet guy and cant really keep a conversation going, I totally turned her off. She called me a vagina lmao. Oh well. My looks never once bothered me. Just sort of hate my personality. I wouldve gotter alot farther in life if I would think different.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

I seem to be oblivious to it, but when I'm with my girlfriend she ALWAYS notices it. She'll say stuff like "OMG that girl totally checked out your package!" or "She keeps checking you out! GRRR Stupid *****!". I just think it's funny.


----------



## Ih8Hondas (Aug 29, 2011)

I see girls do double-takes all the time when the see me. I'm pretty sure it's just because of my height though. I don't have much of a backside to speak of so I doubt they're checking that out and I'd say I look pretty average.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Doesn't hurt to look :b


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I've only seen high school girls stare at guys like that.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I totally ogled a guy the other day and another guy saw me doing it. It's not my fault though! He was running shirtless and had a seriously buff body. I'm usually more discreet


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, women regularly endanger themselves and others just to steal a glance at me.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

It seems most girls, once they get a look at me, they become fixated. Once they start, they can't stop.

I play the eye game, too. Of course, I'm good at it, so it messes with the ladies and makes things more fun!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Nathan Talli said:


> I seem to be oblivious to it, but when I'm with my girlfriend she ALWAYS notices it. She'll say stuff like "OMG that girl totally checked out your package!" or "She keeps checking you out! GRRR Stupid *****!". I just think it's funny.


When I'm out with my boyfriend I see lots of girls (or women, rather) check him out, but he is oblivious to it too. It's not the type of checking out where you look at someone up and down and stare, it's more subtle glances that aren't done to get his attention. He denies it or makes excuses (though personally I think he just doesn't want to admit he's super attractive) BUT I am pretty familiar with the subtle check outs, and there's no mistaking them...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Starblinky said:


> I noticed something funny the other day,
> there was a good looking well built young man walking on the side walk and I was driving by.
> 
> I then noticed a really cute girl in a car beside me so I was kinda giving her the oogly eyes. And thats when I saw something pretty hilarious that I thought either only guys did it or only I did it..
> ...


It happened to me today, as a matter of fact - and she had a boyfriend with her! :eyes.

I have been CATCALLED by women in their cars as I jogged on the sidewalk in my city. They all want my millenniummanliness. Well, I don't just give it away. :lol


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Real sh*t, chicks always check me out. Anytime I happen to catch their glance towards me they look away. I should just initiate contact and get their number.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Nyx said:


> I totally ogled a guy the other day and another guy saw me doing it. It's not my fault though! He was running shirtless and had a seriously buff body. I'm usually more discreet


It's hard not to look when a cute guy is jogging by with no shirt on. I also have trouble talking to guys when they're shirtless. Can't help checking out their nipples.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

A few weeks ago I saw a girl nearly rear end another car at pretty high speed because she was checking out some hottie running past. In retrospect it was hilarious but damn it would have been a nasty one if she had hit the car ahead.

A few times I have been in the car with a few girls, usually my sisters friends driving somewhere and wow, they don't hold back, they pretty much analyse every guy walking past as we drive and make it clear what they think haha.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

It's impossible for me to tell whether a girl is checking me out or not. It drives me crazy. Every time a girl so much as glances at me when I pass, I get a sense of hope that maybe she likes what she saw. But the more likely explanation is that I'm just some random object that happened to move into her line of sight.


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

It's in our DNA to perve...


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> It's impossible for me to tell whether a girl is checking me out or not. It drives me crazy. Every time a girl so much as glances at me when I pass, I get a sense of hope that maybe she likes what she saw. But the more likely explanation is that I'm just some random object that happened to move into her line of sight.


I am one of those people who kind of drifts off and day dreams a lot. Many times people have mistaken this for me checking them out, staring at them, etc. :um


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunglasses come in handy.


----------



## Ih8Hondas (Aug 29, 2011)

Ospi:1059323361 said:


> A few weeks ago I saw a girl rear end another car at pretty high speed because she was checking out some hottie running past. In retrospect it was hilarious but damn it would have been a nasty one if she had hit the car ahead.


I have had so many near misses that way. I'm usually oogling a car when it happens to me though. Certain cars are pretty rare. You see people all over the place. I did the whole turn 180 to watch a MkIV Supra go by the other day. I was drooling profusely.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RiversEdge said:


> *whistle-whistle
> 
> I have this sudden urge to ogle you
> 
> hehe


If the ladies are from SAS, then it is okay :lol.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Here is the most amazing thing

While both girls and guys check each other out, a straight guy wouldnt dare to look at another guy like that

While I have seen women check other women out. I always see women looking at each other like they were having each other for lunch. A woman will not walk by another without looking at her shoes


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Women quite often check out the mens just as much men check them out. In fact, sometimes they are even more voracious about it. O.O I've been to bachelorette parties and seen/experienced crazy things. My female friends in high school would regularly check guys out very obviously and comment on it loudly or even catcall if the guy looked like he appreciated the attention. :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Yeah, but I am trying to run! 
I get people who honk their horns to mess me up.

Those ladies are just toying with my emotions.....and then driving away! :troll :lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> ^Yeah, but I am trying to run!
> I get people who honk their horns to mess me up.
> 
> Those ladies are just toying with my emotions.....and then driving away! :troll :lol


You never know, that could be the future Mrs. Millennium honking her horn at you! :lol


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

When I was learning to drive, I accidentally tapped the car in front of me because my foot wasn't all the way on the break cuz I was checking out a guy (did the full head turn). I was so embarrassed!

I still check guys out, but I'm more careful about it.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm usually pretty subtle about it. then there's this very cute, completely ripped guy who lives near me and jogs in nothing but these ridiculously short athletic shorts. I've seen him a couple of times when I was driving home and omg...yes, it can get dangerous.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Omg. I had a flight on my own at the beginning of the year Australia to New Zealand.

Well, I was kind of anxious about who would end up sitting next to me, and then this HOT AS HELL guy comes down the plane aisle, I was staring at him cause he was just damnnn and then he ended up sitting next to me. He introduced himself, he was 18 and told me he was going to NZ and then California.
We talked a little bit then we went to sleep.
I woke up first and I kept checking him out in the plane window reflection (creeper), and then when the plane landed he woke up and yawned and said that saying "fuuu me" haha can you imagine where my mind went? :teeth

When we walked through customs I walked behind him to I could still check him out lolol.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah it happens all the time.

...Just not to me


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

lol, i don't think i've ever been so obvious when i check out people. if i see someone i find attractive i'll just think "oh, she's cute/pretty or he's handsome/cute" and just continue walking but if i'm around them for a while then i'll look their way discreetly every once in awhile. i'm afraid of being obvious and coming across as creepy.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a really dark pair of sunglasses that nobody can see my eye through. When I wear them, I check out girls all the time and I've noticed that right when they're about to pass me, a lot of them will quickly glance at me out of the corner of their eye and then immediately look away again. I have no idea what that means?? Since they can't tell if I'm looking at them in return, maybe that's what causes them to immediately turn away?


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

I've noticed it a lot since coming back to school this fall. I'm more muscular than I've ever been before (trying to tone it down a bit) from working out all summer, and I dress slightly better.... okay, a lot better, lol. But I can never really tell if they're looking at me and like what they see, or if they just happen to be looking in my direction because, well, they just are. Being the wimp that I am, I try to avoid eye contact if I can feel their eyes on me or looking in my vicinity. There's usually no deciding facial expression or gesture, just the girl in question turning around to glance when I'm not looking (<whisper> but I can see them out of the corner of my eye <\whisper>) and playing with her hair. There was this really cute tanned latin girl sitting in front of me who must have glanced over her back in my direction 10 (ten!) times on the shuttle this afternoon. I looked behind me and there was a stud-looking guy in the very back, so it could've been for him. There are usually about 3-5 girls per day that catch my eye, and that I would totally approach if the confidence was there. Sorry, but I can't risk being ignored or looking retarded when I try to talk. What's new.

Ummm, nevermind the sig. It doesn't apply to me.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Futures said:


> I have a really dark pair of sunglasses that nobody can see my eye through. When I wear them, I check out girls all the time and I've noticed that right when they're about to pass me, a lot of them will quickly glance at me out of the corner of their eye and then immediately look away again. I have no idea what that means?? Since they can't tell if I'm looking at them in return, maybe that's what causes them to immediately turn away?


The problem is that you can't wear a pair of shades indoors so it defeats the purpose. At the gym where there are tons of mirrors I can get away with checking out all the hotties stretching out via angles and reflections. But you can't do that anywhere else. If only the world had more mirrors.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

i remember me and my friend would sit on a mall bench facing eachother (so that one could see guys coming, and one could see them going) wed rate them and compare


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

RiversEdge said:


> It seems scary - but it's so easy to talk to us girls/women -- and you won't know how unless you try and that means even failing sometimes or being rejected but you have to start somewhere. Have some confidence - and start acting like you KNOW you look good now - because you have been working on it. Combine what you have on the inside with the outside and you will feel good about yourself. It's all in the attitude. Don't think someone is doing you a favor if they talk to you, but that you are worth something.
> - Just trying to encourage you.


Thanks. You're so right. The girls I did work up the courage to talk to were nice and we were able to have a good conversation. I've tried and done okay, but I'm not putting myself out there as much as I should, perhaps. It's the approach anxiety and potential for awkwardness from the ice breaker that gets me.

I usually feel pretty good about myself when I'm around other people. The problem is that I put way too much stock into how I believe others perceive or will perceive me.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

puffins said:


> i remember me and my friend would sit on a mall bench facing eachother (so that one could see guys coming, and one could see them going) wed rate them and compare


There was a Hanes commercial like that several years ago. The girls would simply say 1 of 2 words. Boxers or Briefs!


----------

